# Missing Esther



## Estherbelle (Oct 8, 2011)

We had to put our baby girl Esther to sleep yesterday. She was diagnosed with Hemangiosarcoma on Oct. 7 after finding a tumor on her spleen and having her spleen removed. While in surgery the vet confirmed tumors in 3 lobes of her liver so we knew that her time was short. We had a great month with her and knew that the day would come where we would have to make the decision to let her go. We are so heartbroken over this loss. She was only with us for 5 1/2 years and we feel so robbed. I knew it would be hard but all I can think about is how unfair it is to see them fall victim to cancer. It kills them so quickly and violently and all we can do is wait and lay them to rest before they feel pain. She was so full of life a month ago and to see her mind still wanna play and have spirit but watch her body become too tired to respond to her mind was hard. 
Our baby girl will always be in our hearts! Her spirit was so strong that I hope it can carry us through this tough time. She was my dog of a lifetime!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Robbed is an appropriate word, robbed, cheated, stolen, cancer is the worst criminal in existence. 

I am so very sorry the loss of your sweet girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Esther*

Esther is a gorgeous girl.
I am so very, very, sorry.
We lost our Samoyed Snobear on March 27, 2010, literally overnight from the same type of cancer.
God Bless her-I know Esther is with my Snobear and Smooch.

How old was Esther?

She was so blessed to be loved by you.


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

RIP Esther. Looks so much like Gracie. Very sad


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss of Esther. She looks like a wonderful pup and I am sure she gave you many wonderful memories. I also lost my first golden at 5 1/2 years old, but to Lymphoma. Run free, sweet girl.


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. My Tazz was taken by the same diagnosis. It just seemed like one day he was fine and the next he was so sick.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Esther was beautiful girl indeed and so young. When their days with us are numbered we know it is going to be hard, but later on we realize hard is such a mild word to describe the pain we feel.
Rest in peace sweet Esther.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

this hurts. I feel so much for you. 

I hope someday you can offer another dog a wonderful home as a tribute to precious Esther. I can just tell from her pic that she was very special


----------



## Estherbelle (Oct 8, 2011)

*Esther's Love*

Thank you for all of the wonderful support! It is hard to summarize Esther's imprint on our life but for all who can imagine she did everything with us. My husband is a flyfishing guide so she spent many wonderful days on the river. Her will to please at a young age made it very obvious that her desire was to do whatever it took to be by our side. Whether it be in the boat, doing fieldwork with me, or hunting pheasants she was right there by our side! It has only been one day since she left us but it seems like an eternity. I miss her so much! How will I ever get through the sadness and just be able to enjoy all of the times and memories that we share?


----------



## Estherbelle (Oct 8, 2011)

Esther would have been 6 this Dec. 1st. She was too young to be taken from us!


----------



## BallardRunner (Mar 6, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Robbed is a very appropriate word. I know how you feel. Great photos - she was gorgeous. I hope they help you remember all the wonderful times.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences on the passing of your beautiful girl. Sending you and your husband much strength.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Godspeed Esther.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl Esther, it is so hard to let them go because they wiggle their way so deeply into our hearts.

I am sure that Esther will now be playing with her new friends at the bridge, and I hope the happier memories of your lives together will help get you both through this though time

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Esther


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

So sorry you lost your girl, she was beautiful, love the picture of her sitting on the boat like she owned it lol


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

What a lovely girl Esther was! I'm so sorry that her life was cut short. Cancer steals too many of our fur babies. Far too many.

I hope you find some comfort here.

Wishing you peace,
Lucy


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a beauty Esther was. I am so very sorry for your loss...RIP sweet girl.
Please know that you will see her again at the Rainbow Bridge...shes waiting for you there. xxoo


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Esther was a beautiful girl and gone far too soon.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Esther. She is a gorgeous girl. We've lost a golden to hemangio and it just isn't fair to these loving, innocent doggies. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## tessn (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your Esther is beautiful, she looks a lot like our dog. We lost our Daisy last winter and I still miss her every day. Sounds like your Esther packed a lot of action and fun into her life with you. {{{{HUG}}}}


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So unfair!! Hemangiosarcoma is a horrible cancer. It has taken too many of our golden babies. I am so sorry it also stole your Esther. She was a beautiful girl and from the pictures you shared she had a beatiful life with you and your husband. Hold on to all the good times with her. You will never forget, but in time, life without her will be more bearable. My thoughts are with you and your husband as you grieve. RIP sweet Esther!!


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

So so sorry for your lost. I lost both my Golden's this year to the same cancer. My boy General just turned 7 years old. Robbed is an understatement. She was so beautiful.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Esther, she was such a beautiful girl and I can tell she was very special to you. 

My thoughts are with you during this sad and difficult time.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Definitely you were robbed. Can't blame you for being angry. HS took our girl Di as well. What an evil monster cancer is. So very sorry for your loss of beautiful Ester.


----------

